# Job experience in Quebec



## Eli86 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi! I'm a 25 years old girl graduated in foreign languages and who would like to go and have a job epxerience of at least 1/2 years in Québec starting from next summer. I know that to get a work permit I need to have a job cotract first, but obviously I dont have any and I don't even know anyone there that could help me. My plans would be to get there with a touristic visa and to start to look for a job once there. Do you think it would work? Does anyone know how long would take me to get a work permit if I found a job afterwords? Did anyone do an axperience like mine and would kindly give me a few tips?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Eli86 said:


> Hi! I'm a 25 years old girl graduated in foreign languages and who would like to go and have a job epxerience of at least 1/2 years in Québec starting from next summer. I know that to get a work permit I need to have a job cotract first, but obviously I dont have any and I don't even know anyone there that could help me. My plans would be to get there with a touristic visa and to start to look for a job once there. Do you think it would work? Does anyone know how long would take me to get a work permit if I found a job afterwords? Did anyone do an axperience like mine and would kindly give me a few tips?


Check the Quebec immigration or government sites. I am almost sure that Quebec has a program that allow young people to work for one or two years in the province. But you gotta check. I am sure there is an agreement between France and Quebec. I am guessing that this program is also applicable to most of the countries in the Euro zone.


----------

